# What was this site?



## Deleted member 9563 (Jul 18, 2015)

A while ago I came across a site called pkg-status.freebsd.org but it was down. It's been quite a while and there's still nothing there so I'm taking it off my list and assuming that it's gone for good. However, the name did look interesting. Does anybody know what it used to offer?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 18, 2015)

Googling brings me to this https://github.com/bdrewery/pkg-status.freebsd.org. No README unfortunately.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 18, 2015)

It's a front end to present all the results of individual Poudriere build servers in one place.


----------

